# Excel Tabellen vergleichen



## cyberoner (27. November 2004)

Hi,

möchte gerne folgendes machen:

Ich habe 2 Tabellen.

In der 1. Tabelle (ich nenne Sie jetzt nur noch T1) habe ich die Zeilen A-G mit Datensatzen gefüllt.

In der 2. Tabelle (T2) habe ic hdie Zellen A-D gefüllt.

Ich habe in T1 eine Artikelnummer (Spalte D) und einen Artikelpreis (Spalte B)

In T2 gibt es diese Spalten auch nur dort ist es A und B

Da die Artikelnummer ja in beiden Tabellen die gleiche ist und sich nur der Preis verändert möchte ich gerne, daß aus T2 die Preise dann in T1 übernommen werden und gleichzeitig die geänderten Datensätze irgendwie hervorgehoben werden (z.B. Fettschrift)


Und was dabei noch zu erwähnen ist, das T1 aus mehreren Datenblättern besteht.



Und nun die große Preisfrage..... Wie kann ich das verwirklichen?


----------



## Leola13 (29. November 2004)

Hai,

erstens : Die Funktion  sverweis() ist dein Freund.

zweitens : Das Hervorheben sollte sich durch eine bedingte Formatierung erledigen lassen.

drittens : Preise von T2 nach T1 in mehreren Datenblättern, dann benutz die Funktion doch in mehreren Datenblättern, oder mach eins daraus. Sollte bei 65.536 möglichen Datensätzen doch gehen ?   

Ciao Stefan


----------

